# Official Boston Celtics vs Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs








Boston is 2-0 and look very, very good. 

Game to be played Friday at 7. To be shown on WGN locally and ESPN.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston 93.5 pts a game and allow just *74!*

They shoot .439% and *.417%* in threes. 

They move the ball well. They average 24 assists a game! 

They have shot 21 more threes than their opponent and made 14 of them! The three point shot is what is working for them! 

Paul Pierce 19
Ray Allen 17
Kevin Garnett 11.5
Rasheed Wallace 10.5


Rajon Rondo 10.5 assists a game and 3 steals a game!

Kevin Garnett leads the team in rebounding with 8.5 a game and 3 blocks a game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Could be an ugly game if we're not careful. Celtics look like they're ready to steamroll the entire league this season, save for LA, SA, and ORL. 

I bet they're extra motivated to play us too, after the playoff series last Spring. Throw in their home court advantage for good measure, and I'll be pleased if this one is even reasonably close.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey! Isn't it a jinx to post this thread before our 1st game is over?

ACE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Hey! Isn't it a jinx to post this thread before our 1st game is over?
> 
> ACE


Ruh Rohhhhh


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Hey! Isn't it a jinx to post this thread before our 1st game is over?
> 
> ACE


I think playing Garnett may be a jinx.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope I didnt jinx us! LOL


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls by 2. Last second breakaway dunk by Noah clinches it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Rematch with Rajon "the Rat" Rondo.



Is beating two title contenders back-to-back in the beginning of the year asking too much?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James Johnson will play in this game. Book it. Rose will play about 25-30 since he played over 30 against SA. 

Hinirch will play big minutes. 

I hope Salmons finds the basket! LOL


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Could be an ugly game if we're not careful. Celtics look like they're ready to steamroll the entire league this season, save for LA, SA, and ORL.
> 
> I bet they're extra motivated to play us too, after the playoff series last Spring. Throw in their home court advantage for good measure, and I'll be pleased if this one is even reasonably close.


And conversely , our boys should be champing at the bit to play them too after that brilliant series to prove it wasn't a flash in the pan.

This game is one of the most important of the first half of the season IMO as it will really be an accurate barometer of whether this team has the right stuff or not.

Given that Boston are an older slower team like San Antonio and that this will be their 3rd game in 4 days ...... I say we go full throttle just like we did in Game 1 last year and send them a statement.

If they do ..irrespective of whether they win or not...will tell us a lot about the character of the team this season


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> And conversely , our boys should be champing at the bit to play them too after that brilliant series to prove it wasn't a flash in the pan.
> 
> This game is one of the most important of the first half of the season IMO as it will really be an accurate barometer of whether this team has the right stuff or not.
> 
> ...


You are right this is their 3rd game in 4 days. Hmmmm. Dare I say an upset? 

We stop the threes we have a chance. 

I want to see them play a good game, win or lose.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

On paper, we are playing two games in two nights, and may not be as fresh. However, our guys are young and quite energized. I am sure they will put a good effort tomorrow.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> And conversely , our boys should be champing at the bit to play them too after that brilliant series to prove it wasn't a flash in the pan.
> 
> This game is one of the most important of the first half of the season IMO as it will really be an accurate barometer of whether this team has the right stuff or not.
> 
> ...


This is true. Although, I'm not sure what to make of this game regardless what happens.

If we lose by 20, I sincerely doubt that it tells us anything other than Boston is just really damn good and the Bulls aren't yet an elite team. We already know that. 

If we lose by single digits, I'll pretty much make the same conclusion.

If we win -- well, let's just say I'm not expecting that. But if it happens, that's sending a serious message to the league, IMO.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rose and Tyrus on the rematch:



> Derrick Rose: “I can’t wait. It’s going to be fun out there, playing against the best players in the world. We’re going to play no matter who they have. We’re going to go out and compete against them and play our way.”
> 
> Tyrus Thomas: “It’s going to be good, but at the same time, it’s a new season. We’ve got to come in with winning this game in mind. That series is over. Everything that happened there is over. We’ve got to come in with the mindset to win that game.”


What I don't want to see is the Bulls give up mentally in this game. If they check out of it, that would be a sign they haven't matured much.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

One thing this game will be a barometer of is whether the Bulls went the right direction in letting Ben go. 

Nationally, the series was seen as a kind of shoot out between Allen and Gordon, UConn alums. 

And much of the low expectations for the Bulls this season is that we let our top scorer go for nothing. How can we be better? While Boston has Garnett back, plus Sheed. 

If we play it close or win, it will overturn a lot of perceptions about the Bulls and Gordon's role on the team.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Sheed has been getting that 3 off, which allows many other things to open up for them. They are just loaded at every position unfortunately. However, since they are an older team I think we have a good chance to beat them if we play our game. Noah needs to stop Sheed with the 3 which I think he can do b/c unlike other centers, Noah can get back quick if Sheed decides to pump fake and drive it. I agree with other posts in that the real focus will be if the Bulls lose their composure if the get down by double digits. I better not see TT jack up any and all shots.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm still coming off the shock of us winning the first game against the Spurs.

This game will definitely be interesting.

I'm borrowing some optimism from the Good Hope and I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BullsBaller said:


> Sheed has been getting that 3 off, which allows many other things to open up for them. They are just loaded at every position unfortunately. However, since they are an older team I think we have a good chance to beat them if we play our game. Noah needs to stop Sheed with the 3 which I think he can do b/c unlike other centers, Noah can get back quick if Sheed decides to pump fake and drive it. I agree with other posts in that the real focus will be if the Bulls lose their composure if the get down by double digits. I better not see TT jack up any and all shots.


Sheed and Jesus Shuttlesworth are the key. Sheed has looked very good hitting the threes. 

Allan is not shooting well, but gets his points anyway.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game time is almost here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hope to see a good showing from Noah and TT. I would like to see JJ play and be productive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose and Johnson say Rondo is better than Rose.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus will have a huge game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again, damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT has got to do a better job than that on Garnett


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is blocked


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice steal


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah hits both ft's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal, Noah is fouled on the break. 

fta hits both game tied.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons gotta hit that shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled taking it to the rim. 

fta hits both game tied again at 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce made TT look silly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

so far 6 of the 8 pts Boston has scored has been against TT

Tyrus scores on the put back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by Noah to TT. TT was fouled. 

FTA splits the pair 10-7 Boston

Allen has two fouls. Good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the long jumper!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah with the j!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Another Noah jumper sighting!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drove through the entire team and scores on the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:47 13-11 Celtics

We are off to another slow start in shooting pct! 30%. Boston is shooting 55%

Boston has 6 assists. Bulls zero!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garnett with the easy basket and was fouled. Rose tried. 

Missed the ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow TT skied over every one for the rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled with the close shot

fta splits the pair

Miller in for Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich blocked Daniels!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garnett has two fouls! 

Miller FTA splits the pair Deng rebounds, but we couldnt make the shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has two fouls now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Daniels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson in the game, TT with offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice offensive rebound by TT, missed shot ball out to the Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus is getting those rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice steal by Hinrich! Gibson loses ball out of bounds from a pass by Miller.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:31 16-13 Celtics

Bulls 20%. Celtics 47%

K. Garnett 6

Salmons is 0-4. 

Noah has two blocks. TT and Deng 4 rebounds each. 

*Bulls still do not have an assist.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive my Miller, but couldnt finish


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses in close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace hits the three. he is now 7-15 in three for the season

21-17 Boston after 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot 25%. Boston shot 47%

We now have two assists. Miller and Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace misses a 3, finally


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hits from the key


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a 3 from the top of the key


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons misses again. 0-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damnit pargo! he tried to thread the needle to Noah. JO had 3 guys on him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good VDN took out Pargo after that play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again! 

Pierce hits the lay up on the break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is 3-21 so far this season! .*142%*


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Pargo is garbage

How long has to pass before he can keep trading off that fact he got in a handful of games 3 years ago?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Noah, Noah with the easy 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is our leading scorer with 6 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:50 32-21 Boston


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

House drills a three, here they go...

35-21


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm liking Thomas tonight.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think that we're playing that bad...its just that they're rushing and not settled .

They just need to be more composed

Plus we've been screwed on some bogus foul calls as well as not receiving them


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper and was fouled by House. 

fta missed the ft. TT rebounds and is fouled

fta splits the pair. 

We have to hit our fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I don't think that we're playing that bad...its just that they're rushing and not settled .
> 
> They just need to be more composed
> 
> Plus we've been screwed on some bogus foul calls as well as not receiving them


We are getting to the line, we are not shooting well. Missing some fts too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons at the line. fta hits both. 37-25


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen banks it in. 40-26


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons finally made a shot!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's see if we can regather before the half ends and get it in single digits 

They all just got to calm down. They're _too_ worked up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:59 40-28 Boston

Bulls 300% Boston .552%

Difference in the game is the bench. Boston 19-7 advantage. 

R. Allen 8, E. House, M. Daniels 7

Rose and Noah 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose needs to take over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the drive and wild lay up attempt he missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the 3! 44-32 Celtics


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are getting nothing from Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a three attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses a jumper. 0-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hey! The sports guy likes the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng traveled.. Put in JJ already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

shooting 29%, have just 5 assists. Boston has 15. 

R. Allen 12, Garnett, Rose, Salmons 8


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't cae if we lose I just want to see them rally and compete like they did in the 1st Quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT splits the fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I don't cae if we lose I just want to see them rally and compete like they did in the 1st Quarter


I feel the same way


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the push Salmons misses the lay up! Damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Power dunk by TT Garnett fouls for his 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is 5-25 for the season, 20%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons misses the 3 attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses. 

End of the first half. 50-35 Celtics.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Man Salmons gotta hit those open shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 29% Celtics 50%. 

We have missed 7 fta! 

We are being out rebounded by 3. 

We dont have THE player that can strap a team on its back yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Man Salmons gotta hit those open shots


2-11 tonight! 

5-26 for the season.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Rose misses.
> 
> End of the first half. *50-35 Celtics*.


This was the moment I feared.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng 0-4 due to foul trouble.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls are way too one dimensional. This is where we miss Ben. Deng, Salmons, and Hinrich- their offensive moves are just way too predictable. 


And is James Johnson really out of the rotation? He was our first round draft pick. And he's playing behind Luol Deng. Luol Deng. Come on, how bad is he?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

is james johnson injured?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Darn you, John Salmons' new baby!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If is a big word. That being said, if Salmons wasnt in a slump, if Deng was not shooting 0-4, if we hit our fts, we would not be down by 15. Of course that is like saying if we were not losing we would be winning...lol

Time to play JJ, throw him into the fire.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Time to play JJ, throw him into the fire.


Me co-signs. What do we have to lose at this point?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Deng traveled.. Put in JJ already


Can we stop with the Deng hate? Or at least spread it around. Salmons has been a ball stopper, and has been equally horrendous, perhaps moreso, through 2 games from the field. He has given us nothing. Not even defensively.

I never thought I'd say this. Is it too early to say I miss Ben Gordon?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Can we stop with the Deng hate? Or at least spread it around. Salmons has been a ball stopper, and has been equally horrendous, perhaps moreso, through 2 games from the field. He has given us nothing. Not even defensively.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this. Is it too early to say I miss Ben Gordon?


I have been critical of salmons in both game threads....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce hits a three to open the 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sigh....Celtics ahead by 21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice jump hook by Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Celtics on fire!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Rose for the Dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They havent missed yet 61-39


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen with the three...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just turned this one on, doesnt look like i missed much..is Rose at least playing well?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray is in a zone. Super relaxed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to TT for the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray is in a zone. Super relaxed


Yes he is.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a three, noah rebounds and hits the left handed hook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT gets blocked Pierce drills a three. 72-45. TO Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 333% shooting, .100% in threes. 632 fts

Celtics .562%, .467% in threes, .786 fts


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We are getting eaten alive at the 2 and 3 spot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garnett scores they still havent missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen misses a lay up they miss a shot, Yahoo!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I told everyone on here to relax after that win against the Spurs, the Spurs played like absolute sht last night. I wonder where Youdork is to spin this mess around?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alley oop to Garnett for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I told everyone on here to relax after that win against the Spurs, the Spurs played like absolute sht last night. I wonder where Youdork is to spin this mess around?


come on now, dont call out anybody as you said last night you were entitled to your opinion, so are the rest of the fans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller scores!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons clanks it again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the dunk


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> come on now, dont call out anybody as you said last night you were entitled to your opinion, so are the rest of the fans.


Its just everyone always questions ME!

I'm always right, when it comes to basketball DONT QUESTION ME!!! 

LOL Jk. 

Seriously though Youdork was a bit over the top last night dont you think?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich at the line FTA hits both 81-57


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh my Celts on automatic in the 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo throws the ball away again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng finally scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce with the three 88-59


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls .383 .083 .667 

Celtics .586 .500 .786


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

This is almost a 30 pt. game. The Celts are definitely trying to drive home the point that they mean business this year. I can't wait to see them play the Lakers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller is fouled. 

FTA hits both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

House scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Gibson for two in close!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller is blocked, JJ misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses the lay up Gibson rebounds and scores the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

House hits the three. 93-71


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller at the foul line fta hits both shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

House hits again 6-10 14 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter siting! uh-oh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons and Hinrich are a combined 1-10 in threes


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I am not enjoying this *** whuppin.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hits the jumper


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

ScottVdub said:


> I am not enjoying this *** whuppin.


Me neither but I'm not surprised.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> I am not enjoying this *** whuppin.


Me neither.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah scores down low!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ hits the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:34 106-79

Noah leads the Bulls with 16.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose played 23 minutes, I didnt think he would play as much as last night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses the jumper, JJ tried to time a dunk but missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo scores in the inbounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn House has played like an all-star


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

House with a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses, gets the ball back, drove and got fouled

fta hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we lose 118-90


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58% and 50% from the 3 point line, now wonder we were routed.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Well on the bright side Noah's post game looks like it has improved. He and Rose are easily our best players right now.



Would have been nice to see JJ play with the starters, particularly with Rose or Hinrich manning the point. Do you really expect to get anything from him when he's playing garbage time with Pargo? Seems like Pargo took 95% of the shots in the fourth quarter.


I'm a little in the dark with this team right now as I didn't get to see any of the preseason games. It's almost as if Taj was our first round pick and not Johnson. It's not like we're jammed at that position. For him not to crack the rotation 2 games into the regular season especially with Salmons and Deng struggling as they are just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not been a good night for my teams at all.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Who's your player of the game tonight? My vote goes to Tyrus. Even though Noah finished with bigger numbers, Tyrus had more of an impact when the game was still close.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

So I take it the Bulls aren't going undefeated this year?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> So I take it the Bulls aren't going undefeated this year?


Yup, what a disappointment. At the very least I expected 82-0. With us losing only 1 playoff game.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that was a disappointment 

Fair enough if the Celts put the hurt on but the thing that pi$$ed me off was that they lost their intensity they had in the first Qtr and didn't find a way to fight back.

I _do_ think they are tougher than what they showed tonight and I'm glad they were embarassed . 

So we got our stinker out of the way early against the team that I truly believe will win it all this year.

The next test for our boys will be how they come back against Miami and Milwaukee and accept the realisation that they have a long way to go if they expect to be squaring off against Boston say in the 2nd round ( which they are capable of ) 

And bizkit...dude, its good to have you as the board's resident contrarian ...but mate , leave the personal barbs ( youdork etc ) and slinging I told you so's out of it. I enjoy your posting but be cool you crazy fool


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

And in further risking the ire of bizkit...if I can find any postives, I liked Noah's lefty flip finish, the jump hook etc ....and yes we saw the Atlas J wheeled out again ( 1 out 2 ) 

That Atlas J...high comedy


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I told everyone on here to relax after that win against the Spurs, the Spurs played like absolute sht last night. I wonder where Youdork is to spin this mess around?


Dude, first off spell my name right since I have never once thrown an insult your way despite many disagreements.

Second, go to page 1 of this thread and I called this a possible blowout, so that should tell you that I keep things grounded in reality.

If you had watched the Celtics in their first 2 games you'd know they are looking like the best team in the league right now. Take the team that beat us in the playoffs, but add Garnett, Sheed, and Marquis Daniels. These guys are for real.

It sucks that we had to face these guys (on the road no less) so early in the season. What does this really tell us though? Frankly I don't think it says anything, other than: a) Boston is really damn good, and b) the Bulls aren't a contender. And we already knew that, right?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> It sucks that we had to face these guys (on the road no less) so early in the season. What does this really tell us though? Frankly I don't think it says anything, other than: a) Boston is really damn good, and b) the Bulls aren't a contender. And we already knew that, right?


We faced them on halloween last year, and were summarily destroyed.

It'll pass. What may NOT pass is Salmons poor play. Is it too soon to say that this guy is NOT an adequate replacement for Gordon?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Right now with the injury to Rose, Noah is our best player. He has clearly put in the work to improve!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

look, Boston shot almost 60% and 50% in threes, they wont do that every night. They would have beaten any team last night shooting that way. 

I read on another board where a poster said Boston is not as good as they looked last night, but we are not as bad as we looked either. I agree. That being said, Boston may be the best team in the league starting out of the gate! We are not in their class, yet. We are not the worse team in the league either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Who's your player of the game tonight? My vote goes to Tyrus. Even though Noah finished with bigger numbers, Tyrus had more of an impact when the game was still close.


This one goes to Noah imo. He was our best player the entire game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> It'll pass. What may NOT pass is Salmons poor play. Is it too soon to say that this guy is NOT an adequate replacement for Gordon?


I believe it's too soon. It's been a cold 48 hours for him and that happens. The jumpshots just aren't falling. We've seen Gordon go through similar cold streaks and even start seasons this way. 

The nice thing about Salmons though is he is big and defends, so he does contribute in other ways.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> We faced them on halloween last year, and were summarily destroyed.
> 
> It'll pass. What may NOT pass is Salmons poor play. Is it too soon to say that this guy is NOT an adequate replacement for Gordon?


I agree it is. Salmons is in a slump, thats all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Dude, first off spell my name right since I have never once thrown an insult your way despite many disagreements.
> 
> Second, go to page 1 of this thread and I called this a possible blowout, so that should tell you that I keep things grounded in reality.
> 
> ...


Well first of all I never tried to insult you, sorry I misspelled your name but I did not mean it as an insult, I really thought your name was youdork.

I agree that the Bulls are not a contender but they are also not the vastly improved team that you said they where. My main issue with you was that you said this team is legit on defense once more after only 1 game and stating that this is a very different team from last year. No its pretty much the same damn team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well first of all I never tried to insult you, sorry I misspelled your name but I did not mean it as an insult, I really thought your name was youdork.


Apology accepted. :cheers:



> I agree that the Bulls are not a contender but they are also not the vastly improved team that you said they where. My main issue with you was that you said this team is legit on defense once more after only 1 game and stating that this is a very different team from last year. No its pretty much the same damn team.


I don't recall saying the Bulls are vastly improved. 

I DID say they are vastly improved *defensively*, which I still believe. Like I said, I saw it in preseason and saw it again versus the Spurs. 

That said, I'm NOT arguing we are a perfect defensive team or that we aren't prone to lapses. I also believe certain teams pose matchup problems.

Boston not only poses matchup problems for us, but they were also absurdly hot in this game. I watched the whole thing and so much of their scoring was coming on jumpshots. Boston's defense also continues to be elite, especially w/ Garnett and Rasheed in there. They were just suffocating our guys with no room to operate.

For the record, the win against the Spurs did not change my prediction of 43 wins. 43 win teams generally don't win road games against teams like Boston. That's why things are fine and we'll just move on.

The Miami game tomorrow should be a bit more interesting, and perhaps a better test of where we're at in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> The Miami game tomorrow should be a bit more interesting, and perhaps a better test of where we're at in the Eastern Conference.


Yeah its going to be a tough one, I think the Bulls match up well but Wade has owned the Bulls last year. I predict a close game that could come down to last minute positions, lets pay very close attention to how Vinny handles this situation this year, he sucked last year in these situations.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Yhrough two games, the Bulls are 6-for-31 from 3-point range (19.4 percent). In Friday's game, Boston's Paul Pierce, Ray Allen and Eddie House combined to go 11-for-17 from behind the arc.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=333256&src=150


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well first of all I never tried to insult you, sorry I misspelled your name but I did not mean it as an insult, I really thought your name was youdork.
> 
> I agree that the Bulls are not a contender but they are also not the vastly improved team that you said they where. *My main issue with you was that you said this team is legit on defense once more after only 1 game and stating that this is a very different team from last year.* No its pretty much the same damn team.


I can understand your opinion. Yet you should also understand our opinion as well. Going into the Boston game we were allowing just above 40% in shooting through 9 games so far. That shows improvement in defense. We have a legit argument as well based on games played so far. Just as your argument was that SA came in tired and looked old. our argument for what happened against Boston is Boston is loaded and would have done that against anybody. Truth be said they wont shoot almost 60% and 50% in threes every night as the season goes on. It's early. 

Also Doc Rivers agrees with thoose(us)that see an improvement in defense with the Bulls so far. 

http://blogs.dailyherald.com/node/2833



> “I think they’re a better team,” Rivers said. “I think they’re longer,* I think they’re a better defensive team. I think they fit. *That’s taking nothing from Ben, he was phenomenal in the playoffs last year. But so was Ray (Allen). We thought they had a UConn deal going to get each other off (scoring).
> 
> “I think now their team does fit. (John) Salmons is at two, probably what he is. (Luol) Deng gives them more length at three. (Kirk) Hinrich is playing one and two. I just think they’re a better fit.
> 
> “And the fact that they had (Brad) Miller and Salmons this year in training camp. I thought that was lost on a lot of people last year. They had to kind of learn on the run. This year, they had the ability to work on things.”


----------

